# The wonder of life!



## Alcarinque (Mar 9, 2009)

These pictures where published on November 2002. Dr Bruner decided to operate this baby in his mother's womb otherwise it wouldn't survive. During the operation the baby reached and grabbed the doctor's finger as if in grattitude!


----------

